# how do i tell if my rat is pregnant? plz help



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

hey well i just got 2rats both girls but i have a feeling one might be pregnant , what are the signs of pregnancy in rats? :?: :?:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rapid weight gain, nesting behavior, personality changes, prominent nipples/loss of hair about the nipples...

Often the signs are only very apparent the last week of pregnancy (which lasts only three weeks).


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, i feel stupid for sayin this but i thought yourr title said "How do i tell my parents i'm pregnant" and i was thinkin, why ask on here?


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol that would be silly asking that on here :lol:


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG...phew i thought the same as chrisstrikeagain, i was just like WHAT y ask on a rat forumwould they w


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha that would be wierd


----------



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

Forensic basically said it all. I'm waiting nervously to see if one of my rats is pregnant as well(accident-read on breeding section).


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

to add to forensic, they will obviously have a rounder belly, and im not sure but it might be firmer


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry forgot to update on this she wasnt pregnant just being lazy and eating a bit more tan normal . ps i like the name change to this area guys ! coz i got confused and thought that i was ment to talk bout "breeding" per say rather than un pland litters. =)


----------

